# أنواع الفتايل



## م0 عادل هاشم (10 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجوا من الإخوة توضيح أنواع الفتايل
وما معنى باب و 2 باب فى الفتايل؟
شكرا لكم​


----------

